# What is the 'proper' thing to expect?



## The_Traveler (Sep 12, 2007)

Out of the many times I have commented on pictures, virtually all of the positive comments have been mentioned by the OP in some way.

OTOH, if I make a comment that describes what I see as a failing in the picture, often the OP will not respond at all. 

This happens most often when there is a landslide of 'attaboy' responses and I post the sole negative one. 

On the odd occasion the OP will respond with a burst of anger as if I had violated some sort of gentleman's agreement not to mention the awful color or terrible composition. 

What do you expect when you comment and what do you do when you post and get comments?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 12, 2007)

You cannot please everybody


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 12, 2007)

I like it when people praise me obviously, but if there's something I can learn from their experience, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 12, 2007)

Never happened to me, but generally if i'm really going to do a serious crit, it's on someone who frequents this forum and I think they can buck up and take it. 

hopefully receiving the same in return.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 12, 2007)

Switch, I think that's a great point. If someone is serious about wanting critique, than chances are they will accept the good and the bad. It's the people who are posting more for an ego boost, or who already "know" that their picture is amazing, that respond to criticism as a personal attack.

I haven't yet posted any pictures on here yet, but I hope that when I do, I have the maturity to accept both praise and criticism.


----------



## Puscas (Sep 12, 2007)

JHF Photography said:


> If someone is serious about wanting critique, than chances are they will accept the good and the bad.




agreed. I like a compliment just as much as the next guy, but I would rather have someone telling me what's wrong with my pic (or what they dislike), than hear nothing at all. 





pascal


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Traveler-I know which thread brought this up, and I think they were out of line for getting upset.
Personally, if I don't get any negative feedback, I assume everything is good and I'll continue shooting that way. I can only learn if someone gives me some constructive criticism.


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 12, 2007)

Please keep in mind the following post is filled with glittering generalites... obviously, I am talking about groups of people and individuals vary.

We live in a world where our educational system values "self esteem" above all else, and people who are coming out of school today have it in droves.

Everybody who participates gets an award these days. In sports, if you go to a banquet, everybody wins something.

While this has raised an entire generation of very confident people, it has also raised a generation that simply doesn't know how to take criticism correctly.

On kind of a side note (but still somewhat on topic), I have a good friend who is an HR director for a regional company with several thousand employees. There is a very disturbing trend in HR involving people who simply cannot take criticism... they are calling their mommy. 

Seriously.

A boss give a "yearly review," and even though it may be 95 percent positive with only a couple of "you need to improve this" sort of things, the second the person leaves the office the cell phone flips open and he/she is crying to mommy on the phone. Mommy (or Daddy) then calls the HR director in a rage, demanding an appointment to sort it all out... 

The first time this happened to my friend, she kind of freaked out... then it started happening on a monthly basis. Now, it is happening on a DAILY basis.

This sounds completely nuts to those of us who have faced reviews like this: "You are still getting your paycheck, if you mess up I will fire you. Until I do, I guess you know where you stand".

Anyway, it sounds like this would be a whacked-out isolated case, but in fact it is a trend... a REAL problem that is happening more often as the children of helicopter parents are entering the work force.

If you jack up an entire generation's self esteem, teaching them that whatever they do is "just fine" then the flip side of it is that you strip out their ability to take constructive criticism in the manner it was intended.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 12, 2007)

When the occasional child (I actually mean photographer) reacts badly to what I say that stirs two opposing emotions on me. First, I resolve to be more careful before I say something negative and then I think, 'Well, screw that.  I'm not their mommy.  I'll say what I think, or close to it.' 

For me, it is an issue of respect. I will respect them as adults and will be honest but civil and not treat them like children who need something sweet to take their medicine with.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 12, 2007)

Sabbath: what you said is very very true!

What some people need is to get familiar with disappointment from time to time.  Thats the only thing that will make you grow.  I grew up with hard knocks, and it was a good thing.  It taught me a lot of good lessons about myself.  

Nothing annoys me more than someone walking around with a huge head and delusional thinking.  Criticism or critique, when properly applied, keeps us humble and striving for improvement.

I would rather have an honest opinion than a "feel good" opinion any day!!  If it is both "honest" AND "feel good", then bonus for me.  But I'm not going to expect it.  

Traveler: you have been nothing but honest with me since day 1, and that is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## JenR (Sep 12, 2007)

When I post comments about someone else's picture, I don't really have any expectations. If they like what I say, great. If they think I'm completely off-base, that's fine too. 

When I post a photo for comments, I really want *honest* feedback. The positive stuff is certainly nice to hear; but I can get that from friends and family. I don't learn much that way. I truly want to hear the negative stuff as well. Criticism from more experienced photographers helps me grow and improve my skills.  I want to be a better photographer much, much more than I want someone to give me an ego boost.


----------



## skieur (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that some of the problem is that beginners tend to see only the subject of the photo and none of the details or other things in the shot.
Some espouse an enthusiasm for photography but don't do their homework so-to-speak as in reading some basic books on photographic technique, studying composition, and carefully looking at photos with technical and compositional excellence.  This total lack of basic knowledge is displayed when the OP, for example, seems "insulted" when you point out that portraits are supposed to flatter the subject or that blue grass and blue pavement might indicate a colour problem.

On the poster side of the critique, comments such as: "I don't like the ......" or other comments of strickly personal taste are not terribly helpful.  

I think that the expectation from the OP should be meaningful, knowledgeable and helpful comments whether positive or negative. Beyond that, encouragement or diplomacy may be a goal of the moderators but realistically that is not a skill that everyone has.

skieur


----------



## Richard (Sep 12, 2007)

For me the best comment is the truth but not just the bad. I would like to read the bad and good. I tend to judge each comment on it's own and not overall. So for example if The_Traveler were to comment on my photo and all he said was all the bad things then I would think there was nothing good that he liked at all and his opinion is valued more than lets say a newbie BUT what if The_Traveler actually thought my composition was good then it would be nice to have that comment too. That way I can look and say from a professional's eyes all these things need work but I got my composition right! I appreciate all my comments even from a newbie but the ones that are really valued are from someone with much experience. Does that make sense. And if the whole picture stinks and I didn't do one thing right, then let me know, be brutal, just tell me the truth!


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 12, 2007)

Honesty and constructive criticism works for me with both giving and taking.

Gary


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like constructive criticism as well as people noting what they particularly liked about it so I can try to minimize the faults and capitalize on the strengths next time.  I personally try to mention at least something positive about it while commenting on the weaknesses.  

That said, I'm new and realize I have a lot of weaknesses to overcome - it's very encouraging to get a positive comment when you are a beginner.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 12, 2007)

I try to leave tactful and discrete comments suggesting improvement if I think it's worthwhile.  If they don't like it, then I'll let them hold their own opinion.  It's not worth my time to argue about something that really only matters to someone else.

If someone comments on something I post, I take it in stride.  I'm always looking for ways to improve, and it's not likely someone will say something more critical or harsher than what I've already said to myself.

I've occasionally run into someone who leaves a negative comment (not necessarily negative in character, just not "I like it!") about some of my stuff, especially experimental work in pinholes and paper negs.  Usually along the lines of too much contrast, or not very sharp, or something else which is generally a property of the medium (for the experimental stuff, anyway; in straight photography, I just generally suck, and I know that, so I take it and move on).  If I think it's necessary, I'll politely let them know that it's supposed to be that way, or that's what I'm trying to go for.  If they try to start a flamewar, I ignore them.

It's all about tact and a bit of open-mindedness.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 13, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Out of the many times I have commented on pictures, virtually all of the positive comments have been mentioned by the OP in some way.
> 
> OTOH, if I make a comment that describes what I see as a failing in the picture, often the OP will not respond at all.
> 
> ...



You do well.

Sometimes the 'creaminess' of comments I read on some posts in general frustrates me when I see what I feel are obvious problems.  Right or wrong at least you got some balls and seriously try to help.

Thanks.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 13, 2007)

The only reason I will leave anything other than an "attaboy" is because I really see a way to inprove a shot. If I'm going to take the time to comment, I want my message to be heard - as an employer, I have learned that I get more out of people if I give them positive reinforcement first. As such (When critiquing an image) I will couch a negative comment between something positive. I wouldn't waste my time commenting on a hopelessly noobish image.

The hardest (in terms of self-restraint) is when a terrible image is described by the photographer as "breath-taking" - but the composition, the technique, and (worst of all) the subject are just no good...


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> The hardest (in terms of self-restraint) is when a terrible image is described by the photographer as "breath-taking" - but the composition, the technique, and (worst of all) the subject are just no good...



When I read that 'this is a _stunning_ image.', I take that to mean that the image is such a piece of crap that the viewer was stunned that photographer actually is showing it.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Traveler, you scoundrel! You are the biggest SOB I know of!!!!!

LoL. Just kidding. We have locked heads a time or two, and on those occassions, it was me and my bruised ego. I just didn't want to hear anything negative. Look at American Idol. There are a lot of kids on there that love singing, and they just want to sing. They think they sing the bestest of all. They idenify all that is right in the world by friends who tell them they sing well. They are a Singer by God, and don't tell them anything different.
But.......those words will sink through. Believe me, your words, while maybe angering at times, will keep them up at night wondering.

I have a plaque over my desk now. It says "Don't bite when a growl will do". It's become my new mantra. Actually, I try to not even growl so much anymore.

It's no good to just go nutso on a photo you don't like. If they obviously think it's the best shot ever, and you see room for improvement. Move on. They obviously don't want your opinion. If they ask for CC, give them CC, but remember that it should be constructive. Tell them how to make something better maybe, or how they could do it better next time.

I've been as guilty as anyone else about being negative on a photo. But try to take yourself back to your "photo womb" and remember where you were then.

I think some of the posters here really want help sometimes. Just be careful about how you say it. You might just be crushing what has become a person's very identity. I know you and you are a sweet person. You have a lot of knowledge to share. Just always take yourself back to your own beginnings.........

Love ya dude!

And that is my latest Hindu rendering.


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 13, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> But try to take yourself back to your "photo womb" and remember where you were then.



I evolved from the photographic primordial ooze... (which, by the way, was made up entirely of D-76 in case anybody was wondering).


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I evolved from the photographic primordial ooze... (which, by the way, was made up entirely of D-76 in case anybody was wondering).


 

LOL.  As far as my tree goes back:  An Ape with a poloroid.  No ooze for me.  You rule dude.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 13, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> ...was made up entirely of D-76 in case anybody was wondering).


 
Hopefully it was used a few times first though - helps develop character....


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 13, 2007)

i think this has been answered well, but here's my perspective...
as a noob, i totally understand someone being hurt by criticism. however, if they are posting a picture and truly want the criticism and help of the pros, they will understand that they should take that advice!  just yesterday, i took pictures from my first four times out with my camera to a photography teacher and got a serious beating .  did i get my feelings hurt, well yeah a little.  but i got over it and was able to gain so much knowledge that will help me get better!  anyway, i know for myself that i have a ton of work to do and if someone sees something that will help, by all means TELL ME!  i appreciate the time anyone is willing to give me to help me improve. so THANKS!

side note - wow sabbath, you truly have hit that one on the head.  working with my husband in youth ministry at a church has really opened my eyes to this fact.  everyone thinks they deserve an award or something.  man, are we a selfish society or what?


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think we are a bad society at all. I think we are a society of driven people.
I'm a tree hugging liberal to be sure, but I think we all can benefit by tender loving care. 
We all have a tendancy to put our noses up. "Hey, I know soooo much more than you!" I sit here and answer questions many might look at and say, "what a nooooobeee!", "How funny was that?" Bit if we look back, all us "pros", we had the same exact "silly" questions once upon a time.
Not everyone deserves a photo award. But an awful lot of people work thier butts off trying to please all us other "experts". And as far as I'm concerned, they only need a hand up. 
Case in point:
I can be the biachiest, grumpiest, most ungrateful photog on the planet.
"Poor me, I work too much!" "Poor me, I never have a second to myself".
And then I meet these folks at venues with these little cameras and no equipment who would shave off their right arm to do what I do. It's their DREAM JOB, and I have it. That really wakes me up, brings me to my knees, and makes me thank my God for all my blessings in life.
A huge part of my blessings were having people who were willing to help me. I try to give that back as often as I can, but I have no patience with people not willing to do the same.
We are on this planet, IMO, to help others. If not, you are just taking the rest of our oxygen. LOL.
But hey, I'm one girl with one opinion among thousands. This is mine.
Peace to all, and I hope we can all learn to help one another.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2007)

An old parable I just made up.

_Man goes into a doctor's office in January a little nervous.
Doctor looks at the record and says,"Well, you look pretty good. Your skin is bright and clear, Your hair looks full and a nice color and you have wonderful taste in clothes." The man goes out the door feeling that everything is OK.

In June, the man goes for a follow-up appointment, this time a little depressed. "I've been a little down lately." Doctor looks at the record and says,"Well, you look very nice. I love that tie.  I used to have a tie like that." The man goes out the door pretty cheerful, feeling that everything must be OK.

In September, the man goes in this time to get an examination for a life insurance policy. Doctor looks at the record and says,"Your liver test are bad and your kidneys are failing. Plus, your prostate cancer has progressed a lot in the last few months and you need surgery right away." 

The man is stunned. "Liver, kidneys, prostate - this can't all be new.   Why didn't you tell me this before that so much was wrong?"

"Well" said the doctor, "the first time you were new here and nervous and I didn't want to upset you. The second visit you were depressed and I didn't want to make you feel worse." 

"But you lied to me." said the man.

"Yah, but until you found out didn't you think that I was a great doctor." 
_
The moral of this tortuous story is that shading the truth to make reality more palatable just hurts the person in the end.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 13, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> When the occasional child (I actually mean photographer) reacts badly to what I say that stirs two opposing emotions on me. First, I resolve to be more careful before I say something negative and then I think, 'Well, screw that. I'm not their mommy. I'll say what I think, or close to it.'
> 
> For me, it is an issue of respect. I will respect them as adults and will be honest but civil and not treat them like children who need something sweet to take their medicine with.


 

Personally, I think it's a little immature to expect anything. It's a Forum, not a Photo Contest. Provide you're feedback and live with how they take it. 
I think honest feedback is important and should always be given. Photography is very subjective, so sometimes there really is no right or wrong. Even when it looks horrible to you.

Also, there is a way to provide feedback, and I've certainly seen both good and bad on this forum the short time that i've been here.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 13, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Out of the many times I have commented on pictures, virtually all of the positive comments have been mentioned by the OP in some way.
> 
> OTOH, if I make a comment that describes what I see as a failing in the picture, often the OP will not respond at all.
> 
> ...



You really do take a long time to learn, don't you? 

"You are a good photographer who knows what he is talking about and your comments are insightfull and helpfull."

"You are an average amateur with no real skill and your comments are just your personal opinion so mean nothing."

Which one of those statements would you prefer me to use to describe you?
Now think about why that is - and when you find the answer _that_ is the answer to your question. :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (Sep 14, 2007)

I expect nothing. If he/she agrees then good they may have learnt something or gotten upset about me mentioning a flaw that haunts them.

If they don't agree then so be it. If they come back and say my opinions are flawed and who am I to critique them anyway, by all means. It won't change my opinion that their photo looks like it was taken by a retarded monkey.

As for what I expect out of C&C myself, I look for the flaws. That's how I get better. I often gloss over or ignore the praise, with the exception of the praise I got for the lunar eclipse photo since I've never had such a massive positive response with no single negatives to a photo. That really did warm my heart


----------



## MACollum (Sep 14, 2007)

Puscas said:


> agreed. I like a compliment just as much as the next guy, but I would rather have someone telling me what's wrong with my pic (or what they dislike), than hear nothing at all.



I agree. One of the reasons I haven't really posed anything for critique is because mostly I know what's wrong and don't want it rubbed in my face. It's also a lack of confidence. I'm not that good and I know it.


----------



## MACollum (Sep 14, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> The only reason I will leave anything other than an "attaboy" is because I really see a way to inprove a shot. If I'm going to take the time to comment, I want my message to be heard - as an employer, I have learned that I get more out of people if I give them positive reinforcement first. As such (When critiquing an image) I will couch a negative comment between something positive. I wouldn't waste my time commenting on a hopelessly noobish image.



How are those of us with "hopelessly noobish images" supposed to get better if those of you who are more experienced don't want to "waste your time commenting"?

Traveler, I've found you to be brutally honest when critiquing people's pictures but you've obviously got a lot of experience and know what you're talking about. When posting, I think that people should post images that don't have overt problems. I think that you all get annoyed (rightly so) at having to point out obvious flaws with a picture. I'm not going to post an obviously bad picture and expect you all not to point out all the things that are so _obviously_ wrong with it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2007)

MACollum said:


> Traveler, I've found you to be brutally honest when critiquing people's pictures



Thank you for what may be a compliment. 

I see telling the truth as a form of respect to the other person as an adult. I don't see the need to make some insincere gesture towards humility, by saying 'but its only my opinion' 

What else would it be?


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 14, 2007)

What makes me relunctant to post are people requesting advice on shooting techniques. A person (like moi) will post some tips on technique and a post or two later someone will retort ripping into your suggestions. And they are: 1) totally wrong with their comments; 2) have less experience than I; and 3) They are a crappier photographer than I.

I have decided not to argue on the web ... because, well it really doesn't do any good. But to be ripped by someone with less experience and skill makes me not want to post. Additionally, having to spend more time trying to make a critique "politically correct" than it takes to critique, also makes me not want to post.

Gary


----------



## MACollum (Sep 14, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> What makes me relunctant to post are people requesting advice on shooting techniques. A person (like moi) post some tips on technique and a post or two later someone retort ripping into your suggestions. And they are: 1) totally wrong with their comments; 2) have less experience than I; and 3) They are a crappier photographer than I.
> 
> I have decided not to argue on the web ... because, well it really doesn't do any good. But to be ripped by someone with less experience and skill makes me not want to post. Additionally, having to spend more time trying to make a critique "politically correct" than it takes to critique, also makes me not want to post.
> 
> Gary



This is why I don't usually critique pictures. I don't feel that I'm really qualified to do so at this point, unless the person is more of a noob than me! Admittedly this doesn't happen too often


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't stop with your critique.  After all it is how YOU see the photo.  People still get me down sometimes, I'll be honest.  But I go back, and remember the Hertz and JonMikals, and the Terri's of my infancy.  They shaped me.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> You really do take a long time to learn, don't you?
> 
> "You are a good photographer who knows what he is talking about and your comments are insightfull and helpfull."
> 
> ...


 

Hertz, you are well overdue for a spanking.  You are bad...bad...I tell you!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, Hertz opened it up.  We have had this conversation before.  It should be simple.  If someone you don't repect as a photog tells you that you suck, then you dont.  If someone you do tell's you that you do, then you better pay attention.
I've had a bit of turn around about that.  Ok, I can't suck too harshly because I have a good business, but sometimes, those little warning ring true.  You have to look at your own heart to find the answer.
Dali Lama #1003 LOL.
Don't mess with my Zen!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> If someone you don't repect as a photog tells you that you suck, then you dont.  If someone you do tell's you that you do, then you better pay attention.



No one has ever told me that I suck as a photographer (except one PM that was very clear and direct) but I've had photos that people didn't like. 

I try not to completely identify with any specific picture so I don't get upset if people don't like it. Others cope with fear of failure by not posting pictures.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Sep 14, 2007)

I like any and all comments. 

One will never learn if they never know, and one who know's it all don't want to learn.

Thanks for all comments, and When I post a picture that I say I love, Please c&c even more so I will make it better.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2007)

NikonD40x@Denver said:


> When I post a picture that I say I love, Please c&c even more so I will make it better.



No one wants to hurt anyone's feelings. 

You have a better chance to get good, honest responses if you don't identify the subjects, if any, as members of your family and don't tell the viewers that you love the picture.

Additionally, ask a couple of questions about specific areas you'd like commented on.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Sep 14, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> No one wants to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> You have a better chance to get good, honest responses if you don't identify the subjects, if any, as members of your family and don't tell the viewers that you love the picture.
> 
> Additionally, ask a couple of questions about specific areas you'd like commented on.


 
I will keep that in mind, thanks for the advise.


----------



## kRiZ cPEc (Sep 14, 2007)

> I will keep that in mind, thanks for the advise.


I too will keep the advice in mind 
BTW
just went to take a peek at your photo and this one get my attention right away:





I want to be a shameless noob and ask how you did this, would you mind to offer some explanations?


----------



## abraxas (Sep 16, 2007)

Intriguing.  Very touchy-feely.   Has everyone retired to the lawn in robes and sandals for neck rubs and wine tasting?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 16, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Intriguing.  Very touchy-feely.   Has everyone retired to the lawn in robes and sandals for neck rubs and wine tasting?



Can't. My Birkenstocks are out being shampooed and my mistress is tied to the bed with the belt from my robe.

But the wine idea sounds great. Just finished arranging the accomodations for an 11 day outing to California and I need a drink.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 16, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Can't. My Birkenstocks are out being shampooed and my mistress is tied to the bed with the belt from my robe.
> 
> But the wine idea sounds great. Just finished arranging the accomodations for an 11 day outing to California and I need a drink.



  We're BYORC out here- and the mountains are still burning.  Also remember, if you get flipped-off, it's nothing personal, it's how we stay connected to each others humanity.  Oh yeah, and if you leave the mistress in the car while you  buy a lottery ticket, crack the windows a bit- It's the law!

Enjoy.

BTW- the G.D. liked your edit the best.


----------



## kRiZ cPEc (Sep 17, 2007)

> I want to be a shameless noob and ask how you did this, would you mind to offer some explanations?


No answer?:roll:


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 19, 2007)

Almost everything that everyone has told me about my shots has been dead on, and I truly feel my learning curve has been lessened by honest critique and ways to improve. Thats why i'm here. I don't tend to offer too much in the way of technical critique because i have no idea what i'm talking about. I just know what i like and say so when i see it.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> *You have a better chance to get good, honest responses if you don't identify the subjects, if any, as members of your family and don't tell the viewers that you love the picture.*


 
This is SO true! Leave your personal bias out, and ask for honest critique in specific areas with no personal information. 

One thing I do not like is trying to answer a loaded question: "I just love this picture. What do you think?" 

Let the viewer determine what they like or dislike about your image on their terms.  It can make a world of difference in getting replies!


----------



## MarcusM (Sep 20, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Out of the many times I have commented on pictures, virtually all of the positive comments have been mentioned by the OP in some way.
> 
> OTOH, if I make a comment that describes what I see as a failing in the picture, often the OP will not respond at all.
> 
> ...




From my experience, it seems that people are looking for a critique for one of two reasons:

1. They truly want honest, constructive feedback - positive or negative. They then take all feedback and analyze and utilize it to their advantage towards their ultimate goal - to become (in this case) a better photographer.

2. The other reason is that people are so proud of themselves and their photo or whatever it may be, and similar to what the other person said, might be looking specifically for a self-esteem boost. I think some people only want to hear positive feedback; anything less can really hurt their self esteem and pride.

My thought is, if you are going to post something for a critique, be prepared to get negative feedback also. In the long run though, the negative feedback is really positive if you use it to your advantage and learn from your mistakes. That said, there is always the poster who will reply with negative feedback in a completely disrespectful way. Not constructive criticism, just a flat-out attack.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Sep 25, 2007)

I get pretty pissed off if I post looking for a critique and all I get is "awesome shot" (luckily that doesn't happen often).

If I wanted to show of my "great" pictures I'd post in a gallery, not in the critique forum.

At the same time I dont want to be told the picture is terrible - it just isn't helpful at all.  Constructive criticism is what Im after.


----------



## Christina (Sep 25, 2007)

skieur said:


> I think that some of the problem is that beginners tend to see only the subject of the photo and none of the details or other things in the shot.
> skieur


 
 I will say me me me and wave my arm around here. Being someone who just recently started, i toltally agree with this. but i can also tell you this. If it wasnt for some of you who have been here for some time, giving open , honest and sometime harsh comments, then i would have never changed my view. Everyone will be a little insecure at time, but i belive thats what makes us people, and opening our eyes to things.

basically, I wouldnt have been as enthralled by this forum if it wasnt for you " mean, mean, mean, man/women post." because i belive anyone who wants to grow, would rather hear tips than praise.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 25, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> I get pretty pissed off if I post looking for a critique and all I get is "awesome shot" (luckily that doesn't happen often).



OK, I don't think I've ever actually posted "awesome shot" but as a very noobish noob, sometimes responses along the lines of, "I really like the colors in #5" or "the second one is amazing" are as detailed as I feel I'm qualified to give.  I don't tell anyone their picture is nice if I don't like it though, so the fact that I bothered to respond with my praise, albeit not very detailed praise, shouldn't piss you off.  

If this is how most people feel, I'd rather just lurk than bother anyone with my noobish comments.


----------



## Christina (Sep 26, 2007)

~Stella~ said:


> OK, I don't think I've ever actually posted "awesome shot" but as a very noobish noob, sometimes responses along the lines of, "I really like the colors in #5" or "the second one is amazing" are as detailed as I feel I'm qualified to give. I don't tell anyone their picture is nice if I don't like it though, so the fact that I bothered to respond with my praise, albeit not very detailed praise, shouldn't piss you off.
> 
> If this is how most people feel, I'd rather just lurk than bother anyone with my noobish comments.


 

i see your thought on this stella and completly agree, sometime fear of sounding like a absolute idiot, or acting like we know. " this is a nice shot IMO" is the best we can come up with.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, it depends on where the OP has originally placed his photo. If it was in one of our Galleries, any sort of comment is welcome and may be posted by just about anyone (other than abuse, of course, but that need not be said).

The Critical Analysis and Technical Assistence forums are a different story all together. They have stricter guidelines, which really ought to be read by everyone beforehand, and they say that in those two forums (only!), original posters as well as reply posters should go into a lot more detail in critiquing a photo (or in their presentation of said photo) than in the galleries. So those who feel they can't as yet give much of a critique should use those forums as read-only forums, maybe, to learn something from the critiques given, so that maybe later they feel learned and confident enough to also contribute. (At least such was the IDEA when those two forums were renewed and set up...).


----------



## Christina (Sep 26, 2007)

i am set corrected then , and might should pay attention a little more closely to where i am.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 26, 2007)

> The Critical Analysis and Technical Assistence forums are a different story all together.



Fair enough.  I don't _think_ I've posted in there yet.


----------

